# how long does it take for northern lights to grow



## sourdiesel109 (May 15, 2009)

i have a northern lights plant about 5 weeks old 7 inches in height lots of leaves and i believe it has already started the preflower stage full leaves have formed out of the nodes in 3 weeks how much longer should i let this continue any advice i will acept


----------



## JBonez (May 15, 2009)

i just finished two NL, they were showing pre flowers before i started flowering.

From day1 flower to harvest was 51 days flowering time.

this was nirvanas NL tho, i want to grow sensi seeds NL.


----------



## sourdiesel109 (May 15, 2009)

thank you is it possible to create a new strain from a purple haze seed and a sour diesel seed if you ever experimented


----------



## sourdiesel109 (May 15, 2009)

whats a better smoke ak 47 or high grade exotics and whats the better plant to grow?


----------



## Trafic (May 15, 2009)

I've got nirvana too and by 4 weeks it was 12" tall.  Then I switched and it took off from there.


----------

